# Clary sage



## Bliss (Jan 19, 2007)

I hate the smell of clary sage, but i'd like to try using it. Is there anything that helps balance out or cover up the smell? What blends well with it?


----------



## Cathy8 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't care for it either. I'm not sure what would blend well with it though.


----------



## copper (Jan 25, 2007)

According to the essential oil chart it's supposed to blend well with Lavender, Sandalwood, Jasmine, Geranium, Cypress, Orange. Although i've never tried any of them personally so I can't tell you whether or not they help the scent.


----------



## motherhues (Sep 17, 2007)

I love it 

I use it with everything...  if you want something sweet and herby use it with spearmint.

if you want something foresty and bright/earthy (if that makes sense) try it with patchouli.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 17, 2007)

It makes a good blend with Lavender.

Irena


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 17, 2007)

sage, mint and lavender is a nice blend. 

also sage and mint is nice.


----------



## Becky (Sep 18, 2007)

I use 1 part Clary Sage, 1 part Sweet orange & 1 part Sandalwood


----------



## Mandy (Sep 23, 2007)

I've blended it with mint before. I don't much care for clary sage either, but the mint helps cover the scent.


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 10, 2008)

You might also try it with Bergamot -


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

There's always the old standby - Lemongrass and Sage.

I personally love the smell of Clary Sage and I think it mixes well with many scents.

Marr


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 11, 2008)

why is it that you want to use clary sage? perhaps there is another essential oil that does the same thing. 

ps-clary sage (salvia sclarea) and sage (salvia officinalis) are two different oils and have different healing properties, actually there are a lot of different sages.


----------

